# Why so much hate for Nickelback?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems everywhere I turn, critics, "the man on the street", whomever, seems to cringe or smirk when Nickelback comes up in conversation...Just wondering why that is? Its like, they are this generations Winger.
Dont get the wrong idea, I'm not a fan at all, they've had a few decent songs though.
Just want to know why they get singled out so much....I can think of much more homogenous bands in the same genre/era (Moist, Creed, Blur, etc).


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Probably because they make songs/albums with the purpose of making money. 
Chad's more of a business man than an artist. He try's to write songs that other people can relate to......you know.....like that song about spousal abuse. And the thing that bother's me most about Nickel Back is that they cover other people's songs and Chad ruins them with his annoying voice. Which, unfortunately for the the rest of the band, is what stands out most. IMO if he doesn't drop the over-emphasized cock-rock-star vocal thing, there won't be much interest in the band in the future. They seem to be a one trick pony and if I were in that band, I would have been tired of that ride a long time ago.

J


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I think they have written some decent tunes however everything they do sounds the same...wheres the diversity...how could anyone sit down and listen to a whole album or a catalogue of work from a band when it all sounds the same...its completely boring.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Vincent said:


> I think they have written some decent tunes however everything they do sounds the same...wheres the diversity...how could anyone sit down and listen to a whole album or a catalogue of work from a band when it all sounds the same...its completely boring.


Thats pretty much the music industry in general now! Thank god for the net and my ability to check out new bands and stuff :rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Can you imagine trying to make money by writing songs that appeal to people for a living? Thats blasphemy! 

The only real artists are the ones that no one wants to listen to and can't get a record deal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have no issues with them writing songs they think they can sell.

My distaste for Nickelback stems from my impression that every song sounds the same. Derivitive is ok, but they go well beyond that.

If that's not bad enough, they sound a lot like about ten other bands out there now.

I have heard bands doing covers in this style of music and I thought they were doing mediocre originals because their whole set sounded the same.


No interesting melodies et cetera.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I have heard bands doing covers in this style of music and I thought they were doing mediocre originals because their whole set sounded the same.
> 
> 
> No interesting melodies et cetera.


Ditto to that. Even when they add heavy weight's like oh ...Carlos... it still sounds the same. 

Also a victim of overexposure.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Horrible lyrics, generic sounding tunes. They represent everything I can't stand about 'big business' music.

The other thing I don't like about them is that they are responsible for a bunch of other horrible bands being signed. Bands that sound exactly like them! They got Theory Of A Deadman signed and I honestly can't even tell the difference between the 2 bands when I hear them.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> They got Theory Of A Deadman signed and I honestly can't even tell the difference between the 2 bands when I hear them.


+1

gtrguy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They are still around, getting played, making money, so there must be a sizable demographic buying their 'music'.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I tend to refer to the genre as " Theory of a Deadman Lives Three Doors Down From Nickelback".....

- drives my daughter nuts.

however, she's starting to learn Beatles tunes, so there's hope.....


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have no idea how anyone could fault someone for releaseing sucessful albums. Of course they write albums that sell, if you were to record a release with musical integrity in mind, you might be able to sell it to musicians, but mass appeal and radio airplay are not things you could count on.

I think that their target audience is thirteen to thirthy year old females, which also draws in the 15 - 24 year old male crowd. This is the demographic that buys the most records, attends the most concerts and consumes the most merch.

I have to agree that there are at least three or four other bands out there that sound exactly the same, almost as if Western Canada tried to pull of what Nirvana did in the early nineties with the Seattle grunge thing.

I'm not a big Nickleback fan myself, but I don't turn off the radio if they play one of their songs (allthough I might turn it down if I'm in traffic). But I would do the same thing if some early Beatles songs came on the radio (I want to hold your hand, and all of that really terrible stuff).

In just about anything, being sucessfull makes you a target of hate and criticism. The fact that they have so much anomosity directed towards them is a testiment to their success.

Now, I'm sure if any member of that band is not happy, they can more than afford to put together a kick ass recording studio and start a side project doing what ever they want. They have the money, the means and the contacts... nothing stupid about that at all.

The music business is a business - it is about making money and has absolutely nothing to do with musical integrity.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The music business is a business - it is about making money and has absolutely nothing to do with musical integrity.


That is pretty well the answer to all posts of this nature. I think the late 60s and early 70s just happened to be an anomaly when the two just happened to overlap a bit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That is pretty well the answer to all posts of this nature. I think the late 60s and early 70s just happened to be an anomaly when the two just happened to overlap a bit.


More like they made money inspite of themselves :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> They are still around, getting played, making money, so there must be a sizable demographic buying their 'music'.


Yes, and there is still a sizable demographic buying (insert your mosted hated band here).

There's nothing wrong with making money, but if that's the measure of success in terms of good music vs bad, then one could assume that Brittany Spears makes better music than JS Bach.

I don't find fault with Nickelback because of their success. I just really don't hear anything original or interesting in their music.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Milkman said:


> ... then one could assume that Brittany Spears makes better music than JS Bach...


Not better, just more relivent at the time I guess. If classical music was to suddenly become popular (on the grand scale that is), then I'm sure we would see allot more talent in that genre. 

Pop music is pretty much formulated and success is based on one person's charisma, showmanship and marketability. I'm sure that there are probably some pretty top notch studio musicians that play on Britney's recordings, but no one ever notices because they are drowning in a bunch of cheese.

I use alot of references to Tim Horton's (probably because they are a big target). I drive by them and I can't believe that people line up for their substandard coffee at 5:30 in the morning. Don't they know that you can make better coffee at home for less money? It's all marketing - and maybe a little bit of some addictive additive that they are putting in the coffee to get you to keep buying that monkey pi$$.

I could start ranting about how no one supports live music anymore, and that there is no real underground scene anymore as everyone would rather stay locked in their houses with their big screen TVs, MP3s and video games... but I'll refrane - for now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

great opinions in this thread, I think my original question must tap into something that goes beyond Nickelback.

I'm not sure I buy into the "every song of their sounds the same argument" though. 
IMO, the all time WORST culprit of this, is AC/DC, and they have always managed to keep their street cred. Some catchy and classic tunes, but yawn....talk about boring and repetitive. 3 chord rock with a blues scale solo, at its best.

I'm sure we can all think of examples of other bands that tried to do something different and got slammed for doing so (Van Halen 1984: keyboards, and then Sammy Hagar later on, might be a good example of that).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> great opinions in this thread, I think my original question must tap into something that goes beyond Nickelback.
> 
> I'm not sure I buy into the "every song of their sounds the same argument" though.
> IMO, the all time WORST culprit of this, is AC/DC, and they have always managed to keep their street cred. Some catchy and classic tunes, but yawn....talk about boring and repetitive. 3 chord rock with a blues scale solo, at its best.
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree on the AC / DC comparison.

And that's ok.:rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I am a Nickleback fan and agree that the music follows a formula but I don't think all their songs sound the same............maybe the ones on the radio do but how many here have listened to all 4 cd's in their entirety? Are these comments solely being made on what is being heard on the radio?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Had they'd been given the freedom to experiment, our opinions of them would have surely been different. The recording industry environment doesn't allow for true artistic freedom when monetary gains become the most coveted prize at the end of the rope.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I am a Nickleback fan and agree that the music follows a formula but I don't think all their songs sound the same............maybe the ones on the radio do but how many here have listened to all 4 cd's in their entirety? Are these comments solely being made on what is being heard on the radio?


 Dude's voice sounds the same. I'm sure they'll suffer the same fate as the Offspring. Everyone got tired of his voice as well. I don't think Chad has any intentions of changing his style either. Check youtube for interviews......he addresses the fact that people make fun of his singing voice. I remember seeing a clip on MTV as well where other popular vocalists mock him. I honestly don't think he's capable of doing anything else. Listen to Thornley sing Mistake and then listen to Chad sing it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

They're formulaic and crap with no artistic merits or integrity whatsoever and have made a bunch of money (hey, I just realised they're Kiss for the new millenium). I think that last one is key to why people rip on them so much though.
They are the antithesis of rock n roll.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dont have a problem with nickelback, they've written some good songs.

i just dont like hearing a lot of nickelback back to back.

i also like theory of a deadman more, for some reason. i think its the fact that their singer sings in a lower range then chad, which makes it more bearable (i like lower-pitched singers).

i remember seeing a big thing on them on tv, and chad's comment was "if we suck so much, then how come we have such a huge fan base and so many album sales, and we've sold out arenas?" hard to argue with that, no?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Budda said:


> "if we suck so much, then how come we have such a huge fan base and so many album sales, and we've sold out arenas?" hard to argue with that, no?


ladies and gentlemen, may I present: The BackStreet Boys
(who, by that definition, don't suck either )


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> ladies and gentlemen, may I present: The BackStreet Boys
> (who, by that definition, don't suck either )


So that brings up another point...what is the "magic number" that defines success, but hasnt reached the "sellout" level? If wide spread appeal is bad, is less success a better indicator of "soul" eg. the guy in front of the subway station?

There seems to be some snob factor that kicks in at some point when an artist reaches a level of success, and its hard for me to fathom....Do north americans love success but hate successful people? Its cool to hate mass market artists, and dig some artists that noones heard of. Like an achievement of discovering good music before anyone else does. Or is it just that when someone reaches phenomenal success we've gotten bored of them during their climb up?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on the AC / DC comparison.
> 
> And that's ok.:rockon:


Ya its ok...I never got the hype over the Stones either. 

But I'm really digging the Who's music again after watching the tribute concert to them on VH1 last week!  I'd forgotten how brilliant they were.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I think they have written some decent tunes however everything they do sounds the same...wheres the diversity...how could anyone sit down and listen to a whole album or a catalogue of work from a band when it all sounds the same...its completely boring.


dude have YOU actually listened to a whole album, or even compared a few, they are different. The only actual constant is his voice, which I assume is why people say that all the songs sound the same, but ultimately they don't, like lets be honest, push asside the "must hate nickelback" bias and listen to a few albums, if you can't heard the growth and diversity, you don't have a good ear, not that everything they do is miles apart but there are many many many bands which are don't have ANY growth at all


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Diablo said:


> great opinions in this thread, I think my original question must tap into something that goes beyond Nickelback.
> 
> I'm not sure I buy into the "every song of their sounds the same argument" though.
> IMO, the all time WORST culprit of this, is AC/DC, and they have always managed to keep their street cred. Some catchy and classic tunes, but yawn....talk about boring and repetitive. 3 chord rock with a blues scale solo, at its best.
> ...



Thank you...much agreed


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

One last thing I will say on this topic, is everyone keep the egos intact, and remember that music is subjective, it doesnt HAVE to be some artsy bullshit, music doesnt HAVE to be the biggest artistic expression. It all boils down to this, whether its the backstreet boys, nirvana, zeppelin, ACDC, KISS, or nickelback, if it makes people move, or enjoy themselves, or put a smile on their face, its good, because bottom line that's what musics for, to make people enjoy themselves, now just because YOU might not like it, doesnt mean that there arent millions of others that do like it, in which case its good music, its kind of like majority rules, the more people that enjoy it, the better it is


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

satch09 said:


> dude have YOU actually listened to a whole album, or even compared a few, they are different. The only actual constant is his voice, which I assume is why people say that all the songs sound the same, but ultimately they don't, like lets be honest, push asside the "must hate nickelback" bias and listen to a few albums, if you can't heard the growth and diversity, you don't have a good ear, not that everything they do is miles apart but there are many many many bands which are don't have ANY growth at all


I didnt say i hated nickleback...I actually said they wrote some decent tunes.

If you like nickleback than thats cool however theres no way you can change anyones mind who thinks their music all sounds the same...aint gonna happen.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i saw nickleback opening for big sugar- about 2001, 2002, old fort george at the base of the cn tower-
not bad i guess, but they werent as much played on the radio at the time-
just looked and sounded like another bunch of overhyped dudes with prs guitars to me.
they did play a rage against the machine tune that i liked to close theyre set, but the rest of it was easily forgettable
i give them my rating------extreme lack of soul


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

satch09 said:


> One last thing I will say on this topic, is everyone keep the egos intact, and remember that music is subjective, it doesnt HAVE to be some artsy bullshit, music doesnt HAVE to be the biggest artistic expression. It all boils down to this, whether its the backstreet boys, nirvana, zeppelin, ACDC, KISS, or nickelback, if it makes people move, or enjoy themselves, or put a smile on their face, its good, because bottom line that's what musics for, to make people enjoy themselves, now just because YOU might not like it, doesnt mean that there arent millions of others that do like it, in which case its good music, its kind of like majority rules, the more people that enjoy it, the better it is


Relax. Sounds like only one ego feeling threatened in this thread to me...Don't care what music you or anyone else likes (but do notice it seems to be OK for you to describe some other type of music as bullshit, just not OK for anyone else to describe something you like as bad?? That's inconsistent).
The OP asked a question - a few people have answered. Looks like there's a general consensus as to why many people don't like this particular band -- sounds like you'd like that; majority rules right? 

Whatever--don't care--don't like em, don't listen; do like em, listen. Easy.

Here's an interesting comment by Henry Rollins (go to 1:34 )

And here's Bill Hicks on a similar subject: "_I don't care if they died in puddles of their own vomit. I want someone who plays from his ****ing heart._"


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7F3O6WYfHQ&feature=related


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Relax. Sounds like only one ego feeling threatened in this thread to me...Don't care what music you or anyone else likes (but do notice it seems to be OK for you to describe some other type of music as bullshit, just not OK for anyone else to describe something you like as bad?? That's inconsistent).
> The OP asked a question - a few people have answered. Looks like there's a general consensus as to why many people don't like this particular band -- sounds like you'd like that; majority rules right?
> 
> Whatever--don't care--don't like em, don't listen; do like em, listen. Easy.
> ...


Lets all keep things friendly, boys. I didnt mean to ruffle any feathers on this. I'm pretty ambivalent about the band, personally. Nothing there for me to really get excited about, nor hate either. So it surprises me that they stimulate so much emotion either way.
I was just watching an MTV special on the history of metal, and Dee Snider ranted about how the ""W" bands like Winger ruined metal"...and it seemed ironic to me since I always thought Twisted Sister were the biggest joke of a metal band, with little redeeming music to offer in their short career. And then I just thought it funny how Winger got trashed so much in their day, much like Nickelback does today.

So thats how my thought process worked 

Theres been some good discussion here, though so I'm glad I asked, although to me its raised even more questions than it answered! 
It seems to me that its ok for bands to have little to no evolution, or to "always sound the same", even if, or maybe, especially if, you like that type of sound/vibe. Otherwise, it gets thrown back in their face.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Lets all keep things friendly, boys...


Didn't mean to come off as unfriendly, sorry, that's why the 
And like you I could(n't) care less about NB...
Here's some fun Twisted Sister for ya -- their complaining does seem kinda ironic considering this:
Twisted Sister - Heavy Metal Christmas
Twisted Sister - Oh Come All Ye Faithful

Truly horrifyingly cringemakingly awful.:food-smiley-004:

But still pales in comparison to Manowar for transferred embarrassment though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I am a Nickleback fan and agree that the music follows a formula but I don't think all their songs sound the same............maybe the ones on the radio do but how many here have listened to all 4 cd's in their entirety? Are these comments solely being made on what is being heard on the radio?


Yes. 

Why would I listen to more when the songs they choose as singles are uninspiring and almost identical to one and other? 

The singles, while perhaps not being their best material should at least entice me to listen to moreon the CD.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Had they'd been given the freedom to experiment, our opinions of them would have surely been different. The recording industry environment doesn't allow for true artistic freedom when monetary gains become the most coveted prize at the end of the rope.


Perhaps, but I would say the vast majority of signed bands face the same restrictions and yet some manage to come out with music I enjoy.

At the end of the day it comes down to personal taste but even if I really like a band, I prefer to hear some variety in their music, even in the songs they release as singles.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I am a Nickleback fan and agree that the music follows a formula but I don't think all their songs sound the same............maybe the ones on the radio do but how many here have listened to all 4 cd's in their entirety? Are these comments solely being made on what is being heard on the radio?


I have to agree with some of what you say. I love "old" Nickleback as in pre Silver Side up. GREAT tunes! But never were played on the radio. Then comes Silver and the over exposure is a nightmare. I have to wonder if being signed to a major lable and the commitments therein, made them so (Yawn) boring? Everything they release now sounds the same. I do have to admit that I like their cover of Saturday Night (except for the cheesy solo) I saw them at Edgefest once and they were awesome! Put on a great fun, R&R show. But would I buy any of their stuff now? Nope! JMHO :food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i love those guys...they have greath songs on each album..and yeah...OMG..they are making money!...it's called been successful guys. do you SERIOUSLY think there are musicians out there that do this for only the "art"?...even Lennon did it for money at some point.

it's known all over that Canadien are the opposite of Americans in that way..American are the most supportive Fans...Canadiens!..well, be bitch every canadien artist we have. American LOVE Brian Adams..Canadiens!...they keep bitching about it. same thing..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> i love those guys...they have greath songs on each album..and yeah...OMG..they are making money!...it's called been successful guys. do you SERIOUSLY think there are musicians out there that do this for only the "art"?...even Lennon did it for money at some point.
> 
> it's known all over that Canadien are the opposite of Americans in that way..American are the most supportive Fans...Canadiens!..well, be bitch every canadien artist we have. American LOVE Brian Adams..Canadiens!...they keep bitching about it. same thing..


Bryan Adams is fatastic.


Nickelback, not so fantastic. 

It has nothing to do with success. I'm talking about music here, not business.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

To me their songs all tend to sound the same. When they were first heard on TV and radio it was a different and refreshing sound. Now I find them not to be refreshing. Not fussy on their videos but I don't really watch music video these days. I'm glad they have been successful but I'm not a fan.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7F3O6WYfHQ&feature=related


 
If I was on that show I would have shut the PA down until the crowd produced the idiots that were throwing the rocks.

I can understand not digging a band, but throwing rocks at them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no problem with a bunch of small town prairie boys making it big. I like a lot of their stuff and they must be doing something right! So many have now cloned their sound. In 20 tears will they still have stature in peoples eyes, Maybe not.
What I did want to say is that back in the day, Winger only really interested me bacause of Rod Morgenstien....I loved his work with the Dreggs. Recently I heard some tunes off Winger's Pull cd and man that was a decent disc. I gained a whole new appreciation for the band and Reb Beach is fast becoming one of my favorite guys to listen to. Kip is doing more his own solo thing and some of it is not bad either. I don't think they totally deserved the crap they got in the 80's.
Check this one out 
http://www.eternianow.com/?p=m_videos&m_ID=1075&video_ID=59


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wayward Son said:


> I have no problem with a bunch of small town prairie boys making it big. I like a lot of their stuff and they must be doing something right! So many have now cloned their sound. In 20 tears will they still have stature in peoples eyes, Maybe not.
> What I did want to say is that back in the day, Winger only really interested me bacause of Rod Morgenstien....I loved his work with the Dreggs. Recently I heard some tunes off Winger's Pull cd and man that was a decent disc. I gained a whole new appreciation for the band and Reb Beach is fast becoming one of my favorite guys to listen to. Kip is doing more his own solo thing and some of it is not bad either. I don't think they totally deserved the crap they got in the 80's.
> Check this one out
> http://www.eternianow.com/?p=m_videos&m_ID=1075&video_ID=59


Oh I LOVE it! they still sound great. Ole Kip isn't so pretty anymore though is he? I think the reason they got panned so much was 17, and the fact that Kip was pretty.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, so it really is the same... 
Check this out

http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Relax. Sounds like only one ego feeling threatened in this thread to me...Don't care what music you or anyone else likes (but do notice it seems to be OK for you to describe some other type of music as bullshit, just not OK for anyone else to describe something you like as bad?? That's inconsistent).
> The OP asked a question - a few people have answered. Looks like there's a general consensus as to why many people don't like this particular band -- sounds like you'd like that; majority rules right?
> 
> Whatever--don't care--don't like em, don't listen; do like em, listen. Easy.
> ...


Dude not getting worked up at all, and if you read what I said I never called any music bullshit, and when I referred to artsy bullshit, it's just that, I never called out any bands, and when I did list bands it was to prove that no matter the type of music it's all subjective as to who likes it, my main point is that so much emphasis is put a song must have meaning, must be an artistic expression, and nickelback gets flack because it's not, his lyrics are really straight forward, and at times it may seem he is just writing songs about what people will connect with, not his true emotions and feelings in an artistic matter, but my point was when you put all the emphasis on the meanings of songs, and how artistic they are, we lose the music (not in all cases) but who cares if the lyrics are stupid, some crazy beatles lyrics out there, that make no sense to me at all, but I still listen to them because they sound good, and IMO thats what nickelback or any other band for that matter should strive for, sure there can be criticism, but ultimately music will sell if it sounds good. 

On one last note the only thing I don't get about Nickelback is that for the millions of albums they sell, nobody likes them or at least admits to it, nickelbacks fans seem to be closet fans...just don't get it...

Oh wait maybe one more note...Critiquing something is EASY, but doing it is not, so before any one, not just on this forum, but I mean in life in general, before anyone is quick to critique they should honestly ask themselves, what have I done that is any better, I'm going to say something that is probably not going to be well received here, but whatever, my guess is that very few (but certainly not all) of the people here haven't done shit, which is why we're sitting at a computer typing on a forum, instead of playing sold out shows, and living the dreams we talk about... (believe me, MYSELF included...)


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

by the way the onyl reason I seem to get worked up is because I hate how people are too harsh with criticism, like I said in the previous post, to really critique something I think you need to have done something better, otherwise IMO you don't have the right, well I shouldnt say that you have the right to opinions and critiques but certainly not harsh ones...i.e. they suck, their music is crap, and so on.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

satch09 said:


> by the way the onyl reason I seem to get worked up is because I hate how people are too harsh with criticism, like I said in the previous post, to really critique something I think you need to have done something better, otherwise IMO you don't have the right, well I shouldnt say that you have the right to opinions and critiques but certainly not harsh ones...i.e. they suck, their music is crap, and so on.


Hey, don't get so worked up.. This is a place where we express ourselves.. People aren't necessarily critiquing, but they are expressing opinions. This is why we come here. They may not always be nice, nor does everyone here agree with one another. The one thing we do, for the most part is try to be very tongue in cheek about it. I can say that a certain singer "sucks" without really being able to sing a note myself. My opinion and lack of talent are not mutually exclusive. So relax and enjoy the debates.... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Ok, so it really is the same...
> Check this out
> 
> http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm


Tee hee......... why are we still discussing after that ?? :bow:


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Hey, don't get so worked up.. This is a place where we express ourselves.. People aren't necessarily critiquing, but they are expressing opinions. This is why we come here. They may not always be nice, nor does everyone here agree with one another. The one thing we do, for the most part is try to be very tongue in cheek about it. I can say that a certain singer "sucks" without really being able to sing a note myself. My opinion and lack of talent are not mutually exclusive. So relax and enjoy the debates.... :food-smiley-004:


touche...that being said I like to spout off now and then, go back and check the amount of times people quoted and responded to what I said, haha I love getting people going, but certainly not in a rude or beligerent way, generally when people get going the good stuff goes out, because people will say nickelback sucks, which is fine, but as soon as somebody challenges it, then they'll elaborate and actually discuss and debate that amidst other topics. I like getting people to say more than one sentence... :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

satch09 said:


> ...like I said in the previous post, to really critique something I think you need to have done something better, otherwise IMO you don't have the right, well I shouldnt say that you have the right to opinions and critiques but certainly not harsh ones...i.e. they suck, their music is crap, and so on.


Maybe add "...in your own particular field?" I'm not a rock star, but I've done some things in the stuff that I do that I'm proud of. Might not have thousands of screaming fans, but I've never had anyone throw rocks at me while I'm doing my thing either 

And, although I've never been the prime minister/president of a major member of the G8 or NATO or the UN, I still feel like I have a right to complain about some (or at times all) of the things done by those people who are doing those jobs if I feel like they're doing it badly. Like many others it seems too.

I didn't even know this band were Canadian until this thread. There are some great musicians in this country, it's a shame the world only really sees Brian Adams, Nickleback and Celine Dion...


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Why do I hate nickelback.. 

Aside from the obvious, same old same old... its that they are always quetioning the media and themselves as to WHY THEY SUCK... I have seen so many times in the media when ask or explain why they don't suck.

It gets to them sooo much the opionion of others that it just compounds.

Example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH_EEWlH5UE

They are continually trying to get confermation that they don't suck.. and when they don't they get pissed.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> Why do I hate nickelback..
> 
> Aside from the obvious, same old same old... its that they are always quetioning the media and themselves as to WHY THEY SUCK... I have seen so many times in the media when ask or explain why they don't suck.
> 
> ...


 I really don't understand your point with the YouTube reference? They suck because they can't handle objects being thrown at them??????


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I really don't understand your point with the YouTube reference? They suck because they can't handle objects being thrown at them??????


Its not the rock throwing, it was that he stops and askes the audience if he has any fans in the crowd.......and gets nothing. I have seen them continually probe the image that they don't suck, when most people find they do. 

In an interview with much music to be specific he blatantly says.." WE DON'T SUCK"...confronting the issue. The more they acknowledge the fans that hate him the more the image of nickelback sucking will come to light.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> Its not the rock throwing, it was that he stops and askes the audience if he has any fans in the crowd.......and gets nothing. I have seen them continually probe the image that they don't suck, when most people find they do.
> 
> In an interview with much music to be specific he blatantly says.." WE DON'T SUCK"...confronting the issue. The more they acknowledge the fans that hate him the more the image of nickelback sucking will come to light.


doesnt that mean that the end is nigh?
or am i inserting my own words into other peoples posts again?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! Going through some of those "Nickleback Sucks" videos on youtube, I had no idea how much hate there is out there for them? Don't think anybody deserves that kind of treatment..........not even Brittney Spears...........well maybe Britney Spears?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Honestly though... Imagine selling millions and milllions of records and having to put up with (lots) of people saying you suck and in the case of Kroger also saying you're the "unsexiest" man on the planet??? (I always thought that award should go to Lemme) I think that I would be very frustrated as well. Google "why does everyone hate Nickleback" and you get a TON of stuff.. It's sad really.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> Its not the rock throwing, it was that he stops and askes the audience if he has any fans in the crowd.......and gets nothing. I have seen them continually probe the image that they don't suck, when most people find they do.
> 
> In an interview with much music to be specific he blatantly says.." WE DON'T SUCK"...confronting the issue. The more they acknowledge the fans that hate him the more the image of nickelback sucking will come to light.


I guess maybe they were booked at the wrong gig, as sometimes happens. Reminds me of when Justin Timberlake played SARSFest in Toronto before the Stones and got a bottle thrown at him. What wwas the promoter thinking????

This siort of thing happens more often then you;d think.
Here's another:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6CZhz8sr1s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAb-_2VUGas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irIgroRyIPI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMo-Xh6dDGY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWBCgMyV-3c&feature=related


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I guess maybe they were booked at the wrong gig, as sometimes happens. Reminds me of when Justin Timberlake played SARSFest in Toronto before the Stones and got a bottle thrown at him. What wwas the promoter thinking????


I was at the Reading festival in the UK in 1983, when those kinds of festivals were still very much the domain of either metalheads or hippies (Hawkwind and more Hawkwind, like Glastonbury/Stonehenge). Reading was still essentially a metalhead festival with Black Sabbath and Thin Lizzy...but someone thought it would be a good idea to book Black Uhuru, a reggae band; I think they lasted about 30 seconds into the barrage of bottles. made the rawhide scene from the blues brothers look like nothing. Not funny. Not cool.
Enjoyed seeing SRV though


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I've only heard their singles and that's enough to make me stay away from them or turn off the radio when they come on.
crap lyrics + formula arrangements + grunge lite = shit music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If I was on that show I would have shut the PA down until the crowd produced the idiots that were throwing the rocks.
> 
> I can understand not digging a band, but throwing rocks at them?


Agreed 100%.

I have played many years in bars and have only had something thrown at me once. It was only a slice of pizza. I stopped playing long enough to see the entire table of people sitting with the A-hole, pick him up and drag him out. They came back in and apologized profusely at the break, offered to by the band a round et cetera.

Getting hit with a rock? Kroger showed significantly more patience than I would. Where the F%$k was security? Looks like several rocks were thrown.

I don't give a rat's a$$ whether you like a band or not. Throw something and your a$$ should be out the door in the blink of an eye.

I would never even dream of booing a performer.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

There's a few things about Nickleback that I'm not crazy about. Chad is a conceded SOB, he self admittedly writes formulated rock songs and he makes more money then me.

You know for a band that so many seem to hate they are very successful.

Lets see, just signed a 100 million dollar distribution and marketing deal.

As a good friend of mine once said, don't knock success.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think the fact that they are so successful just shows the sad state of the music industry today. If anything gets played on the radio enough, people will buy it. Ya they sell a lot of records. But so did Milli Vanelli and Vanilla Ice.

Music means a lot to me, and if I had a choice between being famous doing what they do, or being plain old me....I'd rather be plain old me. Their music is so shallow it just sickens me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I think the fact that they are so successful just shows the sad state of the music industry today. If anything gets played on the radio enough, people will buy it. Ya they sell a lot of records. But so did Milli Vanelli and Vanilla Ice.
> 
> Music means a lot to me, and if I had a choice between being famous doing what they do, or being plain old me....I'd rather be plain old me. Their music is so shallow it just sickens me.


i concur tdu-= wholeheartedly


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Another semi-hater here. Really dig the first CD, cool tunes and variety. 2nd CD broke big, and has on it a few songs I can still listen to but overexposure has killed most of them for me. 3rd album is the 2nd album rearranged a bit. From there, I couldn't be bothered. Too much of more of the same. PRS's through Dual Rectifiers, voice sounds the same, lame lyrics, repetetive from song to song. 

Someone mentioned AC/DC, at least they vary their tones and pacing and MELODIES. But neither does AC/DC sell anywhere near the albums each time out, I bet their back catalogue far outsells any recent release. It is, as history shows, the exception not the rule who can reinvent themselves successfully over an extended period of time.

The link that overlaps the 2 songs says most of it, maybe not all.

The bottles/rocks in Portugal was, as noted above, a bad booking. It was a hardcore metal fest/show, NB clearly didn't belong there. Not saying they deserved a shower of debris but I bet no more than 10% of the crowd were upset when they bailed.

Chad on stage comes across as very phony and staged - well, I guess it is show biz after all. And additionally but separately, very full of himself. Nothing wrong with some self confidence but it's well past that into arrogance.

All that said, success is success and good for them. Doesn't keep me from changing the station when they come on.

Oh, and Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting is in my top 3 worst covers ever, agonizingly bad to me.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

keto said:


> Oh, and Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting is in my top 3 worst covers ever, agonizingly bad to me.


Please don't say that, haha at least not the one with the dimebag solo in it, becasue IMO his blazing solo alone gave that song redemption. The only song that I really truly like is Side of a Bullet, which was dedicated to his death, and the one song where the lyrics are spot on. I know the lyrics are very literal and straight forward, but for something like Dime's untimely and cheated death you don't have to and shouldn't beat around the bush and be over metaphorical for. It's on the new album, and whether you're a fan or not, I'd recommend listening to that song, just goes to show in my opinion that they are CAPABLE of good songs, it's just not always like that...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I think the fact that they are so successful just shows the sad state of the music industry today. If anything gets played on the radio enough, people will buy it. *Ya they sell a lot of records. But so did Milli Vanelli and Vanilla Ice.*
> 
> Music means a lot to me, and if I had a choice between being famous doing what they do, or being plain old me....I'd rather be plain old me. Their music is so shallow it just sickens me.


Ok, I'll play Devils Advocate, because its still related to the topic at hand....If we're going to lump Nickelback in with them, whats wrong with Milli Vanilli/ Vanilla Ice (and some of the other commercially successfull singers/groups noted previously that we turn our nose up at)? 
What makes it "bad" music? 
It speaks to something that people at the time relate to. It may lack technical virtuosity, but I can think of lots of classic songs/artists that do as well, but get respect (I mentioned AC/DC before, this time I'll say...gasp! The Stones). 
Similarly we can all think of lots of virtuosos who are technically impressive but unpleasant to listen to.
Why does Amy Winehouse and her gimmicky garrish 50's beehive costumes and self destructive antics get her more credibility than say Britney Spears? Is it the marketing focus at kids that dooms certain artists careers to eventual obsolescence?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo, each person who dislikes them clearly states why THEY dislike them. That is the point of the thread. I really don't care what people listen to. I am just pointing out that there is a huge audience out there who's only insight into music is what they are force fed on the radio. On Canadian radio at one point you would hear Nickleback every hour on every station. And it had very little to do with whether they were 'good' or not. It was because their label spent the most money on them. For ME personally they represent everything that is wrong with the modern music industry. And as mentioned, Nickleback were personally responsible for signing other bands that sound EXACTLY like them which were then flooded onto stations as well. These are just a few of the reasons I don't even listen to terrestrial radio anymore.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is _still_ going...:zzz:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I can't believe this thread is _still_ going...:zzz:


Well, you're helping! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Here's an interesting comment by Henry Rollins (go to 1:34 )


I love it


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> Well, you're helping! :smile:


No I'm not... (hey, I just passed 1000 posts...most of them in this thread I think)
lofu


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Zombie thread - the undead: I just found this (and yes I reckon it's some guy whose girlfriend has a thing for the Nickelback singer or something). 
Anyway, it's kinda sad.

http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm

"What, did you think nobody would notice that you're recycling your hideous dirge and selling it over and over again to your deluded fan base?"

It's pretty damning actually. Reminded me of the Stephen Harper / John Howard speech thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Ok, so it really is the same...
> Check this out
> 
> http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm


Have you been sleeping thru this thread (wouldn't blame you if you did) I posted that clip a loong time ago! Bears repeating though! :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Ok, so it really is the same...
> Check this out
> 
> http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm





devnulljp said:


> Zombie thread - the undead: I just found this (and yes I reckon it's some guy whose girlfriend has a thing for the Nickelback singer or something).
> Anyway, it's kinda sad.
> 
> http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm
> ...





Starbuck said:


> Have you been sleeping thru this thread (wouldn't blame you if you did) I posted that clip a loong time ago! Bears repeating though! :smile:


LMAO PUNNY!!

:food-smiley-004: to endless repeats and the fertility doctors that make them possible!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I must have nodded off waiting for someone to mention Dimebag Darrel...that's when the real fireworks always begin 

and I fail at the internet, sorry


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Here's to Darrell Abbot*



devnulljp said:


> I must have nodded off waiting for someone to mention Dimebag Darrel...that's when the real fireworks always begin
> 
> and I fail at the internet, sorry


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVvoEYBFJpc


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Ain't Dimebag that guy from Nickelback?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> Ain't Dimebag that guy from Nickelback?


I bought tickets to see Pantera but I want my nickel back ... (best I could do...).
:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I bought tickets to see Pantera but I want my nickel back ... (best I could do...).
> :rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


Lol




Paul said:


> Yeah, he plays a mean solo on No Quarter.
> 
> It's got a rap section in the middle featuring 50 cent.
> 
> They recorded it in a studio on Penny Lane.


I actually googled that


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> Only a loonie would fall for that:banana::banana:
> 
> (jus' kiddin'....no harm meant.):wave:
> 
> ...


Ah! You are looking for 50 cents are ya :rockon: Yes, that is the direction the loonie is falling!! <insert grovelingly poor image here as there is a 4 image limit... why is there a 4 image limitte? I mean, I could post 20 times 4 images, and the server load would be the same as one post of 80 images :-O >


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Vincent said:


> I think they have written some decent tunes however everything they do sounds the same...wheres the diversity...how could anyone sit down and listen to a whole album or a catalogue of work from a band when it all sounds the same...its completely boring.


You could say the same about AC/DC.

CT.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> You could say the same about AC/DC.
> 
> CT.


Sure but at least they have their own sound. NB, sounds like a handful of other bands of that genre. NB was the first, but it's formulaic. And yesh I know AC/DC is too, but they don't seem to take it seriously like NB, that's why it's so much fun to make fun of them.... :smile:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Chad Kroger's goofy haircut is enough reason to goof on them.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> Probably because they make songs/albums with the purpose of making money.
> Chad's more of a business man than an artist. He try's to write songs that other people can relate to......you know.....like that song about spousal abuse. And the thing that bother's me most about Nickel Back is that they cover other people's songs and Chad ruins them with his annoying voice. Which, unfortunately for the the rest of the band, is what stands out most. IMO if he doesn't drop the over-emphasized cock-rock-star vocal thing, there won't be much interest in the band in the future. They seem to be a one trick pony and if I were in that band, I would have been tired of that ride a long time ago.
> 
> J


agreed - take a listen to their songs....you can't hear any decent instrumentals because of that frikkin voice,,,,,it's all about the vocals with some smashing and crashing in the background......I'd like to maybe hear some decent musicians cover some of their songs - or maybe they are decent musicians themselves - but ya can't tell....their songs are catchy, but would likely be better quality performed by others


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*believe it or not*

Rolling Stone gave their new song an excellent review. Sounds like the same old crap to me... Do they get paid to give good reviews???? You can clearly hear that their target audience is teenage boys as most of their new songs are somewhat dirty... Not that that's always a bad thing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nieNQNUoS1o


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> How do they look themselves in the mirror, what with all that success and everything?
> 
> Chad's mother must be so ashamed.


Oh don't be silly! success does not always equal good. look at the likes of Britney Spears. I admit that taste is relative (I actually like older NB and have a couple of their cd's)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

:banana:


Paul said:


> I find it amazing how many guitar playing folks knock successful music that is marketed towards youth. Anything that gets kids interested in music is a good thing, whether that music is Nickleback, Britney Spears, Miley/Hannah Cyrus/Montana. How many kids have picked up a guitar because they want a PRS and a Mesa/Boogie and a Ferrari so they can be like Chad? One is enough, in my book. I completely do not get Britney's new song "Womanizer", but I'd give up a limb, (of *my* choosing:smile, to have the talent and instincts needed to conceive and create any song as successful as that.
> 
> I believe that success does = good. Success doesn't necessarily equate to great or challenging or artistically meaningful, but if you can get a couple of million people to buy your song, that song cannot possibly be bad.
> 
> Like/dislike is completely unrelated to good/bad. I tend to think that one of the goals of Nickleback is to sell a buttload of records. Their songs do that. That makes 'em good.


Hey don't knock Womanizer... My 3 yr old loves it!! And I have seen NB and they do put on a great show. They give the audience their all and seem quite genuine. But they're still fun to make fun of!! :banana:


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

easy answer.... they suck.
Glen


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I actually like Chad's voice, suits their music well. You can't deny that he's good at what he does; writing mainstream tunes that are catchy and that his audience can identify with. I dig some of their songs... 

The whole "some tunes sound similar" deal doesn't really bother me, AC/DC is the same way but it doesn't stop me from enjoying their music! :rockon2:


----------

